# Hello from Virginia!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Be sure to post some piccies; we'd love to see your horses!
Have fun posting!


----------



## Tanner&amp;Flashy (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! So far I really like this forum, it seems like a great group of people!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum, Katie.


----------

